# History of Fever?



## tamac72 (Jun 15, 2010)

We have a child that was seen for a f/u because of a fever.  How do I code History of Fever?  Thanks!


----------



## aarnold13 (Jun 15, 2010)

I would personally just use 780.60- fever- as the diagnosis.


----------



## JodiLynn (Jun 23, 2010)

780.60 for fever and then V67.9 for F/U exam

that is what I would do


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 23, 2010)

I would not code the fever since the patient no longer has it, code the followup only.  We cannot code what is not there or present at the time of the encounter.


----------

